# Detailed Barney today



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

with Meguiar's NXT and Spray Booster Wax.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Good thing you have PDC...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:bow: :bow: 

Looking great Alex :thumbup: Have you come up with the amount it would cost me to import Barney to PA once your lease is up :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Have you come up with the amount it would cost me to import Barney to PA once your lease is up :dunno: :bigpimp:


Hey now, I called dibs first. :flipoff:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :bow: :bow:
> 
> Looking great Alex :thumbup: Have you come up with the amount it would cost me to import Barney to PA once your lease is up :dunno: :bigpimp:


Thanks 

Uh oh, errrr, I'm still working on it :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Hey now, I called dibs first. :flipoff:


No sir....the Dr. has first rights on this one


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks great Alex :thumbup: 
But tell me, who is responsible for cleanin up graffiti in Cologne


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

RCK said:


> Looks great Alex :thumbup:
> But tell me, who is responsible for cleanin up graffiti in Cologne


LOL ! Luckily that's not me


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

how's that ecru interior looking these days?



and how old is Barney now?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow! Looking great. It's been awhile since I've seen pics of your car. Can't get enough of that color! :bow: :supdude:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> how's that ecru interior looking these days?
> 
> 
> 
> and how old is Barney now?


The interior is still in immaculate condition. I have been taking good care of the seats. JonM's enter and exit instructions are helping me a lot. I'm also wiping off the interior with a damp cloth once in a week.

Barney is now 14 months old.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Is that a Opel Ascona in the background... Barney looks ausgezeichnet...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> Is that a Opel Ascona in the background... Barney looks ausgezeichnet...


Yup, that's the Ascona, belongs to my neighbor living in the next building. 

:beerchug:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yup, that's the Ascona, belongs to my neighbor living in the next building.
> 
> :beerchug:


 I have a busy schedule in August, first Mainz / Baden Baden, then Koln, Hamburg...:thumbup: I will try to rent a 320d to get me around...


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:bow:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

what, no zaino? :eeps:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> what, no zaino? :eeps:


Zaino is soo '02


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> what, no zaino? :eeps:


No Zaino. After using Meguiar's NXT, I've switched to Pinnacle Carnauba.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Bobby 325i said:


> Zaino is soo '02


how about "soo '96" :dunno:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> how about "soo '96" :dunno:


sorry, I wasn't detailing cars in '96. :rofl:


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> No Zaino. After using Meguiar's NXT, I've switched to Pinnacle Carnauba.


 :thumbup:


----------

